# Wavy buildings



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hi, everyone...post any wavy building
for example this one in Manchester








http://www.rail37.com/picture_reports_2005/Class_87_Finale.html

gt tower east, seoul








http://thedesignhome.com/2011/03/gt-tower-east-in-seoul-by-architectenconsort/


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Does this one count?

Aqua, Chicago


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Highcliff said:


> gt tower east, seoul


*GT Tower East,Seoul*


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

_*Ministry of Internal Affairs of Georgia *_


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*ASTANA | The Northern Lights*



















skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Die Welle | 50m | Frankfurt*









by http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:EvaK ,http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5/deed.de


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)




----------

